# Life-boats



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I have often wondered why these singe angled life boats need to be on a fixed angle.When they could be stowed level in a cradle/quadrant making it easier and quicker to get in to. Because life boats on a angle are harder to get in/out and awkward to maintain engine ,batteries and storing etc. and less chance of loosing it by mistake(Scribe)


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

If lifeboats were on a level cradle one end would have to be mechanically raised to launch them and without power on board that's not going to happen. 

The angled cradle/ramp permits a gravity drop with the reinforced bow providing a sharp entry into the water with hopefully minimal injury to the occupants as opposed to a flat bottom or side landing.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Keltic Star said:


> If lifeboats were on a level cradle one end would have to be mechanically raised to launch them and without power on board that's not going to happen.
> 
> The angled cradle/ramp permits a gravity drop with the reinforced bow providing a sharp entry into the water with hopefully minimal injury to the occupants as opposed to a flat bottom or side landing.


Thanks for your input,but think of the LB cradle as a chute raised level when not in use and dropped(gravity)to the require angle when launched.


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Could it be that the angle of the lifeboat when you get in is a VERY clear reminder to strap yourself in as soon as possible?


----------



## GeeM (Mar 2, 2009)

Good point about dropping the cradle to the required angle but that would raise costs and Introduce another element of complication and potential failiure. Having sailed on ships with freefall boats and subsequently been Involved with Inspecting them as a class surveyor, I beliieve they are a better solution than falls launched boats which are even more fraught with danger. .


----------

